# La Magic Mouse ne se connecte plus!



## hOlivier (4 Avril 2010)

Bonjour bonjour tout le monde...
J'ai un soucis avec ma magic mouse. Acheté en Décembre dernier, je n'ai eu aucun problème avec mais aujourd'hui, alors qu'hier soir tout fonctionnait encore, en allumant le mac, le curseur ne bougeait plus et la led de la souris clignotait.. Je déconnecte, reconnecte, idem.
Je supprime alors la magic mouse des préférences bluetooh afin de la rajouter et reconfigurer. Il se connecte, il dit se jumeler mais peu après, voici le message que j'ai:







C'est assez étrange. J'ai vérifié une possible mise à jour de l'utilitaire bluetooh, rien. J'ai changé les piles, rien non plus.

En espérant obtenir de l'aide, merci d'avance =)



----

Edition:

Bon ba... ça marche de nouveau. Etrange affaire car le mac a eu un kernel panique d'un coup, sans raison, pendant 10 minutes je n'arrivais plus à le démarrer. Puis il a refonctionné et la souris avec. Aucune logique je vous dis... Merci quand même ^^


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Avril 2010)

Bonjour,

Es-tu à jour des mises à jour de Snow Leopard (on en est à la 10.6.3) ?


----------



## hOlivier (4 Avril 2010)

J'ai édité mon post, problème résolu  Mais oui, tout est à jour, les mises à jour ont été faites hier. Et maintenant je n'ai vraiment plus de problème. J'ai essayé de nouveau d'éteindre/rallumer la souris, et ça marche sans problème.


----------



## lefoudupuit (17 Mai 2010)

j'ai le même problème que toi, mon imac est à jour (vérifié il y a 2h)
quand je regarde dans les préférences BT la magic mouse est connectée et jumelée, sauf que rien ne se passe quand je la bouge...


----------



## lefoudupuit (19 Mai 2010)

lefoudupuit a dit:


> j'ai le même problème que toi, mon imac est à jour (vérifié il y a 2h)
> quand je regarde dans les préférences BT la magic mouse est connectée et jumelée, sauf que rien ne se passe quand je la bouge...



retour de la souris après redémarrage... étrange


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2010)

J'ai le même problème, très étrange.
En fait à des moments, après une longue activité de l'ordinateur, les scroll et swipe de la magic mouse ne fonctionnent plus chez moi bien que les fonctions de bases de la souris continuent de marcher. A ce moment en général j'essaie de désactiver/réactiver le scroll dans les préférences de la magic mouse, ce qui résulte à un bug total des préférences systèmes. Ensuite j'essaie de la déconnecter, de l'éteindre/rallumer : là encore un plantage des préférences systèmes, et une impossibilité de reconnecter la souris.
Je suis donc obligé de redémarrer, ce qui est TOUT sauf pratique...


----------



## Queens_Blvd (21 Juillet 2012)

J'ai parcouru les topics concernant les problèmes de magic mouse mais je ne trouve tjrs rien..
Alors voilà, hier ma souris marchait normalement, puis soudain, lorsque je veux la diriger vers la droite ou la gauche, le curseur bouge sans cesse. Et depuis peu, le curseur reste figé, bloqué, mais je peux quand même cliquer. 
Auriez vous un réponse qui pourrait remédier à ce problème, svp!
Merci d'avance car c'est très urgent 
P.S: j'écris depuis un PC au cas ou vous vous seriez demandé...


----------



## nikomimi (21 Juillet 2012)

Sur mon iMac aussi sa me faisait sa avant je n'ai jamais su à quoi c'était dû, a un moment je croyais que c'était à cause de mon iPhone quand il été trop prêt de ma souris, mais c'était pas sa, sa le faisait de manière aléatoire. Normalement après un redémarrage du mac, sa devrait revenir a la normal. Pour ma part éteindre/rallumer la magic mouse ne changer rien. 

Sa doit être un élément externe qui fait cour circuiter le bluetooth. Je me demande si c'est pas à cause de mon bureau en verre aussi, tu as un bureau en verre toi ?

Edit : sa me la refait aussi avec mon macbook mais vu qu'il y a le trackpad, je me suis servis pendant 5mn du trackpad et ensuite la magic mouse se comportait comme si de rien n'était. Encore heureux que sa n'arrive pas souvent mais c'est quand même super gênant. 

J'ai également remarquer que la jauge des piles n'était absolument pas bonne, la dernière fois il me restait 80% de jauge alors que la souris s'est éteinte, et avant hier j'ai mis des piles usagé, et il m'a mis que j'avais 100% de piles. Donc je pense que la magic mouse n'est pas encore super au point.


----------



## Queens_Blvd (21 Juillet 2012)

Oui j'ai un bureau en verre..
mais ça fait deux ans que je l'ai et je n'ai jamais eu ce problème !
J'ai éteins, redémarré fois, ça ne fonctionne toujours pas!
ya pas un moyen de résoudre ce pb ac une désactivation du bluetooth ou je ne sais quoi.. le problème c'est que je ne peux pas naviguer dans les préférences systèmes sans souris..


----------



## nikomimi (21 Juillet 2012)

Ah si sa ne fonctionne toujours pas après un redémarrage c'est plus problématique. J'avais essayer quand sa m'est arriver de faire un dejumelage/rejumelage avec une vieille souris usb, mais sa ne changer rien. 

Personnellement si tu peut je te conseillerait d'essayer quelques temps sur un bureau qui ne soit pas en verre voir si sa change quelques chose, puis sinon bah à part acheter une autre souris je ne saurait quoi te conseiller, moi ma solution à été de virer mon iMac et de me prendre un mac portable, mais bon c'est pas la solution idéal.

Edit : autre différence moi sa me la fait la 1ère fois peut-être une semaine après avoir eu le mac mais bon les symptômes sont les mêmes.


----------



## Queens_Blvd (21 Juillet 2012)

tu veux dire qu'il faudrait que je mette mon iMac ac clavier et souris sur un bureau en bois par exemple? mais en quoi le verre peut etre néfaste au bon fonctionnement de la souris ? :hein:


----------



## nikomimi (22 Juillet 2012)

J'en ai aucune idée, mais quand j'ai fait mes petits test, j'ai tout enlever ce qui était possible d'enlever qui pouvais faire obstacle au Bluetooth et sa n'a rien changer. Le seul truc qui est le même depuis tout ce temps c'est le bureau, donc je me suis peut-être dit que sa venait de lui. Mais personnellement j'ai pas le courage ni l'envie de changer de bureau rien que pour tester, donc je maccommode autant que je peut de la situation. Je sais pas si de tel problème est documenter sur le site d'Apple j'ai jamais véritablement chercher.


----------



## Queens_Blvd (22 Juillet 2012)

Merci pour tes réponses...
Personne d'autre ..? HELP !! 

Edit : J'ai branché une souris optique logitech usb sur l'iMac, et ça marche.. c'est donc l'apple magic house qui ne marche pas ou plutôt le laser optique puisque le click, le scroll fonctionnent et la lumière est allumée.

Puis-je faire quelque chose pour que le laser optique refonctionne..?


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Juillet 2012)

Queens_Blvd a dit:


> en quoi le verre peut etre néfaste au bon fonctionnement de la souris ? :hein:



Ça ne te parait pas évident ? tu pose ta souris sur une surface qui va diffracter son faisceau laser dans toutes les directions et renvoyer au récepteur des réponses (multiples) différentes dans chaque longueur d'onde, et tu te demandes pourquoi ça ne fonctionne pas ? :mouais:

Si tu veux travailler sur un bureau en verre, tu as deux possibilités : utiliser un tapis de souris, ou utiliser une souris "à boule", mais une souris optique, tu finiras toujours par la rendre inopérante !


----------



## Queens_Blvd (23 Juillet 2012)

J'ai oublié de dire que je travaille avec un tapis de souris, merci.
Pfff durée de vie de deux ans une apple magic mouse, ba d'accord...


----------



## r e m y (23 Juillet 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> ....qui va diffracter son faisceau laser dans toutes les directions et renvoyer au récepteur des réponses (multiples) différentes dans chaque longueur d'onde, ...!


 

Sauf erreur, le principe même d'un laser cohérent est de n'émettre qu'une SEULE longueur d'onde, non?


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Juillet 2012)

Queens_Blvd a dit:


> Pfff durée de vie de deux ans une apple magic mouse, ba d'accord...



Alors là, c'est le lot de toutes séries de produits technologiques, il y a toujours dans la série des unités qui souffrent d'un problème abrégeant leur durée de vie, c'est malheureux, mais on n'y peut rien, quand ça tombe sur toi, ça te donne l'impression que "c'est vraiment une marque de m ", mais sauf défaut de conception au départ, ça reste très exceptionnel, particulièrement chez Apple, et chez eux, chaque fois que c'est arrivé, on a eu droit à une extension de garantie, comme pour la carte mère de mon MBP, par exemple, changée gratuitement après plus de trois ans et demi d'utilisation (et sans AppleCare).


----------



## r e m y (23 Juillet 2012)

Le bluetooth peut-être perturbé par les ondes WiFi. Si possible essayer de changer le canal de la borne WiFi, selon le canal utilisé, les interférences avec le bluetooth peuvent disparaitre


----------



## Queens_Blvd (23 Juillet 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> mais sauf défaut de conception au départ, ça reste très exceptionnel, particulièrement chez Apple, et chez eux, chaque fois que c'est arrivé, on a eu droit à une extension de garantie, comme pour la carte mère de mon MBP, par exemple, changée gratuitement après plus de trois ans et demi d'utilisation (et sans AppleCare).



J'ai acheté mon iMac sur apple, pensez vous qu'ils voudraient bien me changer ma souris. Parce que 70euros la souris :affraid:


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Juillet 2012)

r e m y a dit:


> Sauf erreur, le principe même d'un laser cohérent est de n'émettre qu'une SEULE longueur d'onde, non?



On parle là du faisceau d'une diode laser, qui ne respecte pas le principe à la lettre, il y a bien une longueur d'onde majoritaire, mais les limites de la technologie font qu'il y a aussi plusieurs longueurs d'ondes harmoniques associées, et la plaque de verre du bureau doit en plus "décohérer" une bonne partie de la lumière renvoyée (lorsque le faisceau laser rencontre un électron dans un des atomes de silicium ou de plomb de la plaque de verre, celui ci change de niveau d'énergie, et lorsqu'il retrouve son niveau d'énergie initial, lorsque c'est en une seule étape, il ré-émet un photon de même fréquence que celui qui l'a percuté, mais c'est souvent en plusieurs paliers qu'il retrouve son niveau d'énergie initial, et là, ce sont plusieurs photons de fréquences diverses et variées qui sont émis. Ce phénomène ne cause pas de problème sur un substrat ordinaire (bois, tapis de souris), car le substrat absorbe ces photons, mais dans le cas d'une plaque de verre &#8230; Donc d'un substrat transparent, tous ces photons ré-émis peuvent quitter le substrat, et une partie d'entre eux peut atteindre le capteur de la souris).


----------



## nikomimi (27 Juillet 2012)

Toute façon c'est obligé d'utiliser un tapis de souris avec la magic mouse sur une surface en verre, j'ai essayer sans tapis une fois et la souris ne fonctionnais pas du tout, rien ne bouger comme si elle était éteinte.

Edit : j'viens de reesayer à l'instant sans tapis, idem la souris ne bouge pas du tout.


----------

